# Shortening an Extention Cord



## Hayds510

Hi just wondering if it's okay to try and shorten an extention cord (cut a length from the middle and join the ends).. I bought a couple of 2 meter cords, I intended to get a few 1 meter ones (couldn't find) reason being i'm trying to neatly setup my tv and consoles and all, and some of the cords are only just too short to make it to my power board, but not so far that a longer cord wouldnt get messy. I was going to fold the cords up and wrap some electrical tape around, but a warning label on the ext. cord said not to operate the cords when coiled so that shot that idea out the window.

I do have 2 cords, and at the moment only need one (for now atleast).. so I'm considering shortening one of the cords myself and just wanted some expert advice. i've seen other kinds of cords (such as aerials) shortened, and it's made me curious if it's something i'm allowed to do to these. so if anyone can tell me if it's possible to do it, or the steps involved, that would be great. thanks.


----------



## sobeit

IMO, shortening an extension cord is a fire hazard.


----------



## DonaldG

It is unwise to coil a cable that is carrying AC current at high amperage. The cable can get hot.

However, depending on the wattage of the TV and consoles, it may be OK. If you have to coil it up, rather than make an 'O' coil, try a '8' coil and not too small. The fewer turns the better.

Once you have set it up and have things running, every 5 minutes for the first hour, feel the cable to see if it is getting warm. If not then it will be OK. BUT if ever you add anything else that takes its power through that cable, do the 5 minute test again.

Also, please read this disclaimer

EDIT:

Out of interest, I have seen a large (& expensive) coil of very heavy gauge audio cable that is used for public address work at sports events. It was melted into one glutenous mess. It had been coiled. Previously the same cable had been used spread out and never even got warm.

What happens is that when it is coiled, it becomes an inductive circuit which can have resistance to Alternating Current. The current passing through any resistance will cause heat (energy). The higher the current the hotter it can get!


----------



## pat mcgroin

Instead of shortening it in the middle, I would suggest the purchase of a new end.
Cut the cord to the desired length and install the new end.
This would be much safer than cutting and taping it.


----------



## Hayds510

thanks for the feedback everyone. I didn't get a chance to get here in time to see the updates but i found a moment today and figured (though i wont use it now reading the comments) i'd just give it a whirl anyway, so i cut the cord in half and took a length out, skinned about an inch from each end unveiling the 3 inner wires, and skinned the tips of them exposing the copper wires (assuming it's copper, i'm no geologist) i then twisted the matching ends together and used electrical tape individually to hold and cover them where the copper was bare, and then i wrapped electrical tape around the whole lot and left no gaps, and did it pretty tight and sturdy, i tested it out on the christmas lights rig because that had the most going and i wanted to check the potential.

The news was, IT WORKED! though.. I will not use it if theres any chance of fire danger, or harm to the connected appliances. I guess it's a waste of cord now but it was cheap and i can add it to my "look what i did" list of stupid crap. 

Interesting points, particularly the one about an inductive circuit, just out of curiocity, if i have several power cords from stuff like, say.. a Plasma screen, PS3, and a wii all hangin around the same vicinity between my wall and tv unit, is that dangerous or.. nothing too much? i've tried to have it so that, cords only touch when it's necessary and it's sort of neat, though there might be a couple cords that touch eachother and the extention cord from my tv to my surge protection power board folds once to not hang out the sides, though no more than 1 fold and it's not bound to it's other half, just loose.
whats the go? 
(sorry to keep this thread going, I just want to make sure everythings cool)


----------



## Basementgeek

No, it is not considered safe. 

Best bet is to follow pat mcgroin advice.

BG


----------



## pat mcgroin

Actually, I could have mentioned this,
By cutting off the cable to the desired length and purchasing two opposite ends, you could have two shorter cords.


----------



## SABL

There are ways to shorten a cord but most often it is cheaper to just buy the correct length if dealing with shorter cords......longer (more expensive) cords will be worth the time and money. Just twisting the wires together is not advised!! New ends are bulky and ugly (I've installed many) and not cheap if you want a good one. Taking a section out of the middle will involve crimp sleeves and shrink tube......I would only do this if I had the materials on hand.


----------



## deleted10242017b

shortening the cable yourself is a fire hazzard as the elctric charge could arch and set something on fire.


----------

